# Vst Synth That Makes New Sound on Every other key !!



## iLLuminatiMusicAcademy (Sep 5, 2022)

i was just wondering if there is any Vst Synth That Makes New Sound on Every other key . 

i know synplant can do that at some level .
just Looking for Something that can Generate New Sound on Every Note and Make The Overall Experience Complex/ Colorful .


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 5, 2022)

You could program some generative patch in almost any modular environment and achieve that effect. Or you could load 50 samples in any sampler capable of creating key mappings and use that. 

There are some synths that have step sequencers that allow you to skip through various patches within one sequence, but that’s not entirely “having a patch under each key” - but maybe close enough? (Waves Flow Motion has a sequencer that does it for example).


----------



## iLLuminatiMusicAcademy (Sep 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You could program some generative patch in almost any modular environment and achieve that effect. Or you could load 50 samples in any sampler capable of creating key mappings and use that.
> 
> There are some synths that have step sequencers that allow you to skip through various patches within one sequence, but that’s not entirely “having a patch under each key” - but maybe close enough? (Waves Flow Motion has a sequencer that does it for example).


Yes i know this can be done manually .

i am just wondering if there is such vst synth out there that can generate such patches with one click .

i was thinking if such product is not available , i may end up making one . i dont know.. just giving it a thought . Such kind of Synth will be amazing for a certain colorful vibe .

And A Sampler where we can Upload Acapella and The Sampler Tune The Chops According to Each Key without any manual work .


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 5, 2022)

Okay. Good luck


----------



## Paul_xyz (Sep 5, 2022)

u-he bazille has 2 key trackable maps, so you could use that to give very different timbres per key. I'm sure there are other synths that do the same sort of thing, but something like voltage modular would let you get into that space in a more build-it-yourself approach.


----------



## iLLuminatiMusicAcademy (Sep 5, 2022)

Paul_xyz said:


> u-he bazille has 2 key trackable maps, so you could use that to give very different timbres per key. I'm sure there are other synths that do the same sort of thing, but something like voltage modular would let you get into that space in a more build-it-yourself approach.


Yeah I have seen that .
What I am aiming for is at C5 we hear a bell sound at C#5 guitar pluck , at D5 staccato string and so on …. 
All sounds tuned to particular notes and hav option to randomise sounds . 

Hope you are able to relate what I am aiming for .


----------



## Paul_xyz (Sep 5, 2022)

yeah, pretty tall ask to do that with just 2 key-mapped parameters.

I expect you've already thought about having different plugins key-ranged to single notes in the DAW, or in a plugin host like unify.


----------



## Pier (Sep 5, 2022)

For years I looked for synths that allow different patches on different keys to build 100% synthetic drum sets.

Ignoring key based modulations (Zebra, Massive X, Bazille mentioned above, etc) there aren't many options. Omnisphere and Rapid have some sort of multi key mapping but you can't have that many presets at once on the keyboard.

Falcon is probably the only product in the market that can do this with total flexibility.

Another option is using a DrumRack in either Ableton Live or Bitwig. You can basically drop an entire instrument into a single cell.

I guess it should be possible to hack something with MSoundFactory but it would be cumbersome to manage.


----------



## Pier (Sep 5, 2022)

Paul_xyz said:


> or in a plugin host like unify


That's a good point. There are a number of hosts like Unify that can do this.

Also Freestyle:






New Sonic Arts | Freestyle - VST Host For Stage & Studio


New Sonic Arts - Innovative Audio Software




www.newsonicarts.com










Maybe MetaPlugin can do it too?









Metaplugin


DDMF builds some of the finest audio apps and audio plugins on the planet. VST, Audio Units, AAX plugins for Cubase, Reaper, LogicX, ProTools…



ddmf.eu


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 5, 2022)

Not a VST, but a Digitone has a feature called Multimapping, which "lets you configure and assign individual sounds per custom keyboard region, triggering sounds or patterns with the tap of a key". Samplers can also be set up to play a different sound per key.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 5, 2022)

Not really a synth, but there's a free Pianobook instrument called "Serendipity" that plays a different sound with every note:






Serendipity – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 6, 2022)

In the full version of Pianoteq one can edit dozens of parameters individually per 
note which can yield pretty wield results depending on the overall model/algorithm used. But manual work is involved here, no one click miracles will occur.


----------

